# Listen To This Australian Bird's Song (Wild Fig Bird)



## win231 (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 20, 2022)

Never heard that before but it's pleasant.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 20, 2022)

I love the Aussie birds. They have so much personality


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 20, 2022)

win231 said:


>


That was cute!


----------



## Jules (Dec 20, 2022)

Love it.


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2022)

Love it, unfortunately, we don't have them in my area.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 21, 2022)

Thanks @win231.

That's a new one on me.
I've never heard of wild figbirds before.
Apparently it is rather common within its range.


----------

